# .380 Revolver



## martinh9 (Sep 11, 2015)

I am looking for a 380 acp revolver under $300. Can someone point me to some links?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google is our friend......
https://www.google.com/search?q=.380+revovler&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## martinh9 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks. I had already googled it. I am looking for recommendations/suggestions from forum users.
BTW, what does the box for "Trackbacks" do for me?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't answer your question, but here is something to think about:

With the price of .380 ammo, and considering how many rounds you will have to fire with a subcompact pistol to become accurate with it, a few dollars more to insure quality is not a bad plan. My Ruger LCP cost just over $300, back when it first came on the market. It is reliable and can be fired accurately at about ten yards, if I would ever practice with it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley said:


> I can't answer your question, but here is something to think about:
> 
> With the price of .380 ammo, and considering how many rounds you will have to fire with a subcompact pistol to become accurate with it, a few dollars more to insure quality is not a bad plan. My Ruger LCP cost just over $300, back when it first came on the market. It is reliable and can be fired accurately at about ten yards, if I would ever practice with it.


Great advice! If someone plans on carrying it for self defense, I guess it would all boil down to is how much do you think your life is worth?


----------



## martinh9 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks, Bisley. My problem is, the Ruger LCP .380 I found is double-action only. I really need single/double action.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

I believe Taurus also makes a .380 in a model 82-snubby-I checked and their new models are all DAO-it could have been some of their older models like the 82 or 85


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

krunchnik said:


> I believe Taurus also makes a .380 in a model 82-snubby-I checked and their new models are all DAO-it could have been some of their older models like the 82 or 85


Yes they do, but I have yet to see any of them in any gun stores around me. I think they just came out with it last year.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

What is the point of a .380 revolver? .38 Special too common?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

martinh9 said:


> Thanks, Bisley. My problem is, the Ruger LCP .380 I found is double-action only. I really need single/double action.
> Any other suggestions?


No, I'm not a .380 guy, and I didn't even know there _was_ a revolver chambered for it. There are plenty of .38 Specials around, though.


----------



## martinh9 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have a .38 revolver. I am simply looking for a handgun with less recoil. The .380 is one of those. I don't know if they make .380 revolvers. Anyone?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

martinh9 said:


> I have a .38 revolver. I am simply looking for a handgun with less recoil. The .380 is one of those. I don't know if they make .380 revolvers. Anyone?


If the recoil from a .38 Special is too much, you likely have a gripping problem.


----------



## martinh9 (Sep 11, 2015)

The .38 recoil is NOT too much for me. I am thinking about a .380 for my wife.
I also have a Ruger SR22 that has very little recoil, but I'm not sure how effective a .22, even using hollow points, is for personal protection.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

There are .38 Special loadings in a very wide range, some of them with less energy than a factory .380. Unfortunately, their effectiveness for personal protection, if we disregard bullet choices, varies inversely with that energy factor. For personal protection _concealable_ handguns there is no good way to combine light recoil with stopping power.

I'll throw a couple suggestions out there.

Options: 1) a small .380 semiauto, like the Bersa, with the right bullet choice (whatever that is); 2) a J-frame equivalent .38 snubby loaded with Hornady Critical Defense 110 gr. FTX (not the +P version). Restrictions: 1) the range not to exceed 30 feet, better 20 feet; 2) she needs the strength to work the revolver in DA mode.


----------

